# CameraHAL



## rm2011 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Is anyone familiar with the cameraHAL? I am having trouble with it not being able to return camera information on startup. Here is the logcat:

http://pastebin.com/SYxv7HHE

It is returning that my device (galaxy nexus) has 0 cameras. Which obviously is not correct. Can anyone offer up any assistance with this?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Time to check the code to see why that check fails. Look for what error OMX_ErrorNone and OMX_ErrorNoMore mean. More logging may be beneficial.

ERROR: failed checkeError == OMX_ErrorNone) || (eError == OMX_ErrorNoMore) - returning error: 0x80001009 - Error returned from OMX API in ducati


----------

